# 23 Insanely Clever Ways To Eat Cauliflower Instead of Carbs



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2015)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/christinebyrne/cauliflower-not-carbs

Shame there aren't the actual recipes, but perhaps some inspiration!


----------



## megga (Jan 13, 2015)

May try some. There's a link to the recipes at the bottom of each picture.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2015)

megga said:


> May try some. There's a link to the recipes at the bottom of each picture.



Doh! How did I miss that?


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh my giddy goodness, that's like my nightmare, cauliflower is the only vegetable I can't stand, it's the smell, I can eat it raw but cook it and I'm gagging....shame because some look quite nice


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 13, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> Oh my giddy goodness, that's like my nightmare, cauliflower is the only vegetable I can't stand, it's the smell, I can eat it raw but cook it and I'm gagging....shame because some look quite nice



Can I join your club for hating cauliflower?


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 13, 2015)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Can I join your club for hating cauliflower?



Absolutely, it's nice to have a co-hater, I thought I was the only one


----------



## megga (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm with you almost, i'll have a bit boiled with my dinner, but dont like it. 
But when i do caulli rice, i stick spices in and garlic, takes away the smell and taste. So i am going to try some of these and post the results.


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 14, 2015)

megga said:


> I'm with you almost, i'll have a bit boiled with my dinner, but dont like it.
> But when i do caulli rice, i stick spices in and garlic, takes away the smell and taste. So i am going to try some of these and post the results.



Ooh good, I might give them a go if I get an endorsement!


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't like cauliflower very much either so none of these recipes look very nice to me!

Shame really, it would be useful if I did like it, it's clearly a very versatile veg!


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 15, 2015)

These look really good - I actually *love* cauliflower, cooked or raw   yum yum! I'm not a good or imaginative cook, so this kind of thing looks very useful!


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 21, 2015)

I made the chowder from this list last night. Astonishingly good - my girlfriend said she really didn't have high hopes at all when I told her what I was making and then after she tried it, her jaw dropped and she said it might actually now be her new favourite food!

I thought it was pretty good too, although I'm currently without a food processor so it took bloody forever to grate up enough cauliflower!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 23, 2015)

Pine Marten said:


> These look really good - I actually *love* cauliflower, cooked or raw   yum yum! I'm not a good or imaginative cook, so this kind of thing looks very useful!



Enjoy Pine Martin !


----------

